# Communicating with digital multimeter MAS-345



## Michael Kennedy (May 30, 2012)

Hi,
I have got a special problem with the digital multimeter MAS-345. Perhaps
anybody has some experience with it?!
I would like to get the value on the display (i.e. the temperature) into
LabVIEW through the serial RS232 port. I have an example Basic code, which
works. Perhaps someone can "translate" the code into labview and send me a
vi. Here is the code:

10 Open"COM2:600,N,7,2,RS,CS,DS,CD" AS#2
20 A$="A" ;any data is okay
30 PRINT #2,A$
40 IN$=INPUT$(14,#2)
50 PRINT IN$
60 FOR I=1 to 900000! : NEXT I ; delay timing over 1 second
70 GOTO 30
80 CLOSE #2
90 END

Thanks a lot.:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Maybe someone can help, but this isn't a programming site.

Good luck.


----------

